
Largest network of cortical neurons mapped from ~100 terabytes data set - rayascott
http://www.kurzweilai.net/largest-network-of-cortical-neurons-mapped-from-100-terabytes-data-set
======
mrdrozdov
How large was the previously mapped network? It seems that cortical neurons
are the most common neurons examined for this sort of thing. $18m seems small,
especially when compared to the $1b that OpenAI has raised.

